# strange algae



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i saw this strange algae on the glass of my 29g tank. it was only near where the powerhead thrusted out water. it was like green strigey things about.5" that were attached to the side and swayed in the current. i just whiped it off with the algae cleaner.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, it is all whiped away. i will try to get another pic when it shows up again.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I get it too, I thought it was just regular green algae? Mine likes to try to grow on the leafs of my amazon swords, the glass, pretty much anywhere.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah i have a similar problem, - i hate this crap.

ill post a pic soon


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

its hair algae. i now find it on my plants that are closest to the surface. whenever i find a whysteria leaf with some on it, i pinch it off and throw it away.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

yes i would like to see a pic too.


----------

